# Pics of Dogs Progressions



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

For fun post pics of your dog at its youngest age to NOW..lets see the change/transformations

Czar at 8 weeks









Czar at 10 weeks









Czar now at 15 weeks


















For fun post pics of your dog at its youngest age to NOW..lets see the change/transformations


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He is so freaking cute!


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

he is a cutie!

Here is mine

8 weeks









6 month









1yr now


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie @ 7-8 Weeks 9 Pounds









Bernie @almost 7 Months he should be near 70 pounds by now ( I can't even pick him up anymore lol)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL! I love doing these!!

Riley @ 2 weeks old









Riley @ 3 weeks old









Riley @ 4 weeks









Riley @ 7 weeks (first night home)









I am going to skip now to months since I have her from 2 weeks to prety much now so it would be a long post.

Riley @ 4 months









Riley @ 5 months (her really UGLY STAGE!)









Riley @ 6 months









Riley @ 7 months









Riley @ 8 months (Now, taken yesterday)










there is rileys timeline


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa such great looking dogs..keep the pics coming people..Its neat seeing them so tiny grow into such strong/good looking doggies


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

not really sure what age.. but young.. lol .. you can see his litter mates on the sides










i'd say about 8 months here.. the other dog is my cousins that i was taking care of for a while










12 months










19 months now


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

DEAGLE

5 weeks









7 weeks









11 weeks









3-4 months

















6 months









12 months









current 1.5


----------



## 1MEANR/T (Jan 23, 2010)

Nena @ 6 months








Nena @ 1 year








Nena @ 2 years


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's some of Dosia
about 5 weeks old









5 months old


















and now almost 15 months old


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Here's some of Dosia
> about 5 weeks old
> 
> 5 months old


Looks like she was saying was that me? I stink!! LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok don't know all the ages because I never labeled my pics but I believe they are in order. The first picture is at 4 weeks old.......

4 Weeks









7 Weeks









11 Weeks






















































Yesterday


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG I LOVE THEM ALLLLLLLLLLLLL ........... ok lemme get mine in brb


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

2 days 









6 months









Hemi 20 months


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

5 weeks








6 weeks








8 weeks








12 weeks








4 mos








5 mos








6 mos








10 mos








1 year 








14 1/2 months









My Avatar is him at 15 months now~!! YAY I know I know I O.D'D loll (sorry)


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

wow great to see the change in them.........
buster
































lil mamma
day i got her
































last pic i took of her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG those little baby Duece pics are soooo cute. He grew in to such a handsome man


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa some great progresss pics ...great looking dogs..whoa i'm tpyeless lol


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I was lucky with Ryker. I was there when he was born and my first memories of him were him nursing on my finger while we cleaned him off. I'll do Lyric and Luna later.

Day 1









4 weeks









7 weeks









8 weeks









4 months









9 months









1 year









2 years









3 years


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

oh this thread is fun!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi's first night home @ 7 weeks








Rudi @ 16 weeks








Rudi @ 6 months








Rudi @ 8 months








Rudi @ 9.5 months








Rudi @ 11 months








Rudi @ just shy of 1 year


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belle @ 10 weeks, her first night home








Belle @ 6 months








Belle @ 1 1/2 years


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics so far.come on peeps post them pictures up of ya beautiful dogs progession


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

These are some really great pics! Im gonna have to join the fun tomorrow. geeez some of these puppy pics are so cute!


----------



## Leo (Jun 7, 2009)

*some of leo's progression*

leo at 6 or 7 weeks(the day i got him)









leo 2.5 months









leo 6 months









leo 9 months old


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

The other Day...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OOOOOH BLU IS GETTING SO BIG!!!!!!!!!! <33333333333333333333


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes He is!! He now hogs my office chair and my bed....


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

4 weeks old, day i got him.








2-3 months or so, had 2 be cuz its b4 his ears were done lol  








5-6 months or so. 








one of my fav pix, 10 months old. 








yr n 3-4 months or so








and finally, 2 years old woohooo


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

wow pike was such a tiny little guy....freakishly cute as a baby!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha, super tiny.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

leela from tiny to whatever she is now...lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa leela was super tiny lol cute...grown to a good lookin lady


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

wow..........great pics


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OmgOsh my wittle wittle Leela ... She is so freaking beautiful Mike , thats my GIRL!!!

These pics are so amazing on this thread all the dogs I've grown to adore I didn't get to watch grow up so this is such a TREAT ~!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

that a cockatoo i see ?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Not exact on the ages but I know the order lol... Kam ain't that old anyways haha..ENJOY!!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> that a cockatoo i see ?


yea thats my dads....its the most evil and worst pet you can ever have


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol is it HA? that cockatoo that is


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol. my sengal parrot is KA (kid aggressive)


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I don't have any Pit progression pics since I adopted Lady from the shelter at 2.5 years old, but here's Tonka.
Little wrinkly boy. Eyes had just opened








Tonka and his mom








6-7 weeks old








8-10 weeks old








13 weeks old








4 months old








Now. 13 months old








He thinks he's a Pit just like Lady. lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> lol. my sengal parrot is KA (kid aggressive)


lollllllll:rofl:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

this keeps getting better


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

::I forgot to add Peaches as a baby so here she is::


















Peaches older 7 months - 8?










Peaches now


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool idea cute dogs everyone


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Suey at 3 weeks,5 weeks,3 months,and 5 months


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

some great lookin dogs and incredible progress...you all derserve some props for bringing up these dogs incredibly...Keep the pics coming


----------



## AussiePit (Oct 16, 2009)

Slash at about 7 weeks when we first got her









slash two days ago at 11 months


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the first picture the breeder sent me of Kilo 9 weeks i think.









This is the most recent picture of Kilo at 22 Weeks +50lbs


----------



## Niteryda06 (Jun 8, 2009)

wow nice dogs......i think im going to have to take your male from you for my female haha


----------



## Niteryda06 (Jun 8, 2009)

*not sure what ages....*

View attachment 6200


View attachment 6201


View attachment 6202


View attachment 6203


View attachment 6205


View attachment 6206


View attachment 6207


View attachment 6208


View attachment 6204


----------



## Niteryda06 (Jun 8, 2009)

how do you get the pictures to just post. Sorry, I'm new to all this picture posting


----------



## Niteryda06 (Jun 8, 2009)

star as a puppy


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

very purty pup u got there.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Niteryda06 said:


> star as a puppy


Pretty puppy!I like her coloring!


----------



## Niteryda06 (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry i forgot to put one of her as of a couple months ago


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

as a lil man
















the day i got him
























at the lake around 7 months








around a year old








2 years old


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Junkyare de*LUX*e

9 weeks old.














3 years old or so?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

that's a progression i've been waiting to see


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Junkyare de*LUX*e
> 
> 9 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Great pics and videos. I love that vid of Lux telling you how to drive that was way too cute. Dosia sings in the car like that it's too funny.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dogs..Keep em coming FOLKS!


----------



## proline518 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rosco when i first got him 5week's 3 days








Rosco at 2 month's 3week old








Rasco at 3 month's 








Rosco 5 month's








Rosco 5 1/2 months 48.5 pounds.








Rosco 5 month 3 weeks 50.3 pounds


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yo proline let me get some rims I need some


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

So here is some bully for yall. 
Trinity
3 or 4 months








8 months








Dozer when we got him:








Dozer at about 4 months:








Dozer at 7 or 8 months:








Dozer at a yr:








Dozer at a yr and half:








Dozer at two yrs:


----------



## ChasityandHollywood (Mar 6, 2010)

:woof: how do u add a pic reply on here


----------



## ChasityandHollywood (Mar 6, 2010)

*hollywood 2 and 1/2*

i do not have baby pics of my dog, but i have some of him now


----------

